# 22lr brands?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

While I have a new ruger 10/22 I have yet gotten a chance to get ammo for it. Does anyone have any brands they would recommend or stay away from of 22lr?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I am not a fan of Remington golden 22LR, too many FTF.


----------



## Broncosfan (Mar 2, 2014)

I personally prefer all CCi over all. But have had a lot better luck with Remington Golden Bullets over Winchester bulk. I do not use Remington Thunderbolts at all seem to leave a lot of lead. With all bulk ammo you will have FTF's some more than others. Best try a couple different brands and see what your gun likes. My son has only shot Golden Bullets in his 10/22 and of the hundreds he has shot he has only had a few FTF rounds. It all depends on how much you want to spend per round. Most if not all 7.5 cpr are better than 4.5- 6.0 cpr.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

In addition to your semi auto Ruger get a bolt action .22 or a revolver and you can shoot any and all brands. I know someone who did this and he is happy to shoot even the dirtiest of dirty .22 lr. Be prepared...

:anonymous::anonymous:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My preference is for the different CCI 22LR products, like the mini mag's the best.

They get used in a Ruger 10-22, S&W 63, Marlin 39, AR-7, nylon 66 and a Walther P-22.

I have a large mixed lot of different brands that I use for function testing repair jobs, the CCI's are kept for SHTF needs.

Most of the time I have fun shooting the 63 and the lever gun.

Both the Ruger and the Marlin have L&S VX-3's, eyes suck.

Showing my age, I remember going to the store and buying a box of Winni 22LR HV for $.50 a box of 50.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't know anything about the high dollar .22's but for anything I'll pay for my favorite is CCI. My least favorite is Federal, my Ruger SR22 doesn't seem to like it very much.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I've always heard to stay away from Remington but, I've never had a problem with them. I've only been buying major brands; Remington, Winchester and Federal but, been given some foreign and odd brands. As Slippy said, get yourself a bolt action. They eat anything, I have about a half dozen to pass down to the Grands when they are old enough and ready. Some semi's are pickier than others, my brother has several 10/22's, they are great. I however have none, I do have a Marlin model 60SB. It's a blast, er... a small blast. It eats anything I feed it.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

CCI makes the best. Stinger in particular is fantastic high velocity


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have not had any issue with Remington but heard all the horror stories! I like CCI best and had good luck so far with Mexican ammo Aguila
but like Remington it has some stories too!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Eley or CCI


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

CCI is best, especially the mini mag.
Winchester bulk works good, I stay away from Federal


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

I never had a issue with Aguila, they are normally in stock.


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

ghostman said:


> I have a new ruger 10/22


I found with 10/22's, it is not always the ammo's fault. You may have to do a few Mods to the gun in order to make it more reliable. Check out YouTube and Volquartsen parts for 10/22's.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Anything under the ATK umbrella

ATK.com

ATK « Daily Bulletin


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

CCI all the way .


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

CCI MiniMags - YES!
Gemtech SubSonic - YES!
Federal Bulk - Meh... good for "sharing"
Remington - NO!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

How .22 LR Ammunition is Made « Daily Bulletin


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

As many have said, I vote for CCI for my first choice. I've shot quite a few brands, but when you start getting into the real cheap stuff, I get concerned about actual chances of damage to the rifle. Some of it I have found actually has multiple rounds where the lead has come loose from the casing and is floating around in your bulk box. I won't even fire that stuff through my kids cheap savage. It will sit on the shelf. If it comes down to the point that I don't have anything else...and the sling shot doesn't seem to be a good choice, then maybe I'll use the stuff (thunderbolts or something like that). Right now, any ammo is probably worth getting if you don't have much, but try it out in your rifle and see how it does. Even a lot of the cheaper stuff seems to cycle well in my m&p ar15-22. My poor 10-22 still hasn't been out of the box as I can't decide what I want to put for a scope or sights on it.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> In addition to your semi auto Ruger get a bolt action .22 or a revolver and you can shoot any and all brands. I know someone who did this and he is happy to shoot even the dirtiest of dirty .22 lr. Be prepared...
> 
> :anonymous::anonymous:


My 10-22 with the original 10 round mag will cycle with anything I've fed it in LR


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Yet another vote for CCI. All my 22s will run flawless on that stuff. The cheapo federal runs great in everything cept the buckmark. But I only have 2 semi 22s, the mossy plinker in semi auto eats everything and asks for seconds. YMMV.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Yet another vote for CCI. All my 22s will run flawless on that stuff. The cheapo federal runs great in everything cept the buckmark. But I only have 2 semi 22s, the mossy plinker in semi auto eats everything and asks for seconds. YMMV.


The buckmarks are fussy. We dumped the one we had and picked up the Ruger Mark III to replace it and never looked back.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I have a 10-22 and a 10-22 takedown both have shot everything I have feed them. Over the years I have had a few misfires with the 10-22 but in all cases I have picked the round up spun it so the striked part is facing down and it fired. I read that depending on how the round was shipped stored ect, the primer can separate from the case or be set up so its not in full contact and if not stuck in the right place wont get a burn. But I have noticed its a batch to batch thing. 

CCI has been my go to over the years. My go to for hunting is the CCI mini-mag or the CCI stinger.

I stumbled across the Federal auto match and it so far has been the most accurate stuff I have shot though my 10-22 takedown (which some people say is picky), they are lead round points so don't know if they expand much but they are well priced where I live and in 325 round boxes.

Hope this helps.


----------

